# 2010 595 Ultra - which Head Fit do I have (and how do I replace the bearings)?



## 549ehxcbh (Nov 10, 2009)

I can remove the threaded ring using a Shimano bottom bracket tool. Then there was a compression ring (which was very corroded and broke) sort of wedging the top bearing. But the silver metal threaded sleeve that goes around the steerer tube (that the threaded ring above threads onto) will not budge. On mine there is no pin holding it in. I don't see anything holding it there, am I missing it? I think it's just corrosion. Any tips on how to get it loose? I can't get the fork off unless I get the sleeve off.

Thanks!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

You need to look harder for the pin. And get it out otherwise you'll break something. It's what holds the threaded sleeve in place. This help?


----------



## 549ehxcbh (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you for the quick reply. I don't see anything in your post below "this help?" except a gray minus sign.
But there's definitely no pin. I don't know what is holding it on, but it's definitely not moving. Here are some pictures.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

sorry. google images won't show here even though it looks fine to me.









You do have a LOOK HSC5 fork there right?

The head of the pin does not stick out, it's at the root of the threaded area.

Some better pictures from each side of the steerer would help. It almost looks like I can see it in the first picture just at the bottom of the threads.


----------



## 549ehxcbh (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you for the pictures. It's an HSC6 Fork. That part in my picture that looks like the end of a pin is just a part where the threads are worn or greasy. There's no pin in mine, it's clear all of the way from the top of the steerer tube to where the steerer tube meets the fork blades. There aren't even any holes in the metal sleeve or the fork where a pin would go. Just to be sure my eyes were not deceiving me, I stuck a long screwdriver all the way down, spin it around and back and forth, nothing. 
There's a shop in my county that used to sell Look, I'm going to bring it to him. I'll report back in case anyone wants to know.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Amazon shows a "circlip style" but I cannot find any other reference. Even on later models LOOK shows a pin holding the threaded collar.

In your case why can't you remove the bearing? It should fall out with a little help.


----------

